

How to swear in Swedish - coloneltcb
http://www.everything2.com/title/How+to+swear+in+Swedish

======
Shalle
Alot of those sentences and words are wrong or just outdated.

For example: "Har du piss i huvudet, eller?" I've never heard anyone say that
in my life, if someone by chance would use it. Sure by the tone its used by,
the person who hear it will know the meaning of it. But at the same time don't
really care because of the time-line it actually was used, the person using it
wouldn't be perceived as a threat.

Sure the Swedish has a unique way of swearing and insults. But the most
frequently used like, "shit/skit" and idiot. Both are also frequently used in
the English language with the exact same meaning.

------
pan69
Go to reddit. flagged.

~~~
pan69
Who gives a shit about Swedish anyway...

